# [Chapter 662 spoilers] Third Raikage vs Hashirama's Shinsuusenju



## Azula (Jan 22, 2014)

hear me out first 

*Spoiler*: __ 




We saw raikage cutting off buddha's arm (without the raiton armor) 


now i know what you are going to say, that the arm wasnt as big as hashirama's shinsuusenju, agreed

but the third raikage has been shown to be able to cut off things much bigger than his own size (hachibi tentacle) using his hell stab 


and he was able to keep on going for three days

so i guess the question is can the third raikage with

-his raiton armor enhanced speed and reflexes
-hell stab ninjutsu
-three days worth of chakra and stamina

put up a fight against shinsuusenju?




Location: Valley of end
Intel: Reputation
Restriction: Flower tree world

go


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jan 22, 2014)

Funny as it may sound Sandaime may have a shot against the small Shinsuusenju. But I don't think he an do much against the big one. It traded hits with PS armored Kyuubi and came on top. Raikage gets liquified.


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Jan 22, 2014)

It seems Mokuton can absorb chakra, so much rape here.


----------



## Destiny Monarch (Jan 22, 2014)

No he gets pummelled by its thousands of hands until he is a bloody stain on the ground. He would not be able to take on White Swirly Zetsu's Budha either.


----------



## Azula (Jan 22, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Funny as it may sound Sandaime may have a shot against the small Shinsuusenju. But I don't think he an do much against the big one. It traded hits with PS armored Kyuubi and came on top. Raikage gets liquified.



the kyuubi and susanoo stood at one place though and were a big and hence easier target
with raikage blitzing around using body flicker, it would be hard to catch him 

any arm that gets close to him gets chopped off


----------



## ARGUS (Jan 22, 2014)

Hashiramas SS wipes him off the planet 
As for zetsus SS I believe he might have a shot if his armor is not absorbed


----------



## Destiny Monarch (Jan 22, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> the kyuubi and susanoo stood at one place though and were a big and hence easier target
> with raikage blitzing around using body flicker, it would be hard to catch him
> 
> any arm that gets close to him gets chopped off



The Kyuubi clad in Susanoo armour as also throwing 11 Bijudama/PS swords at it and only managed to destroy its backpack. The 3rd is also not fast enough to cover several mountain ranges in an instant. He may be durable, but he is not as durable as PS armour. He gets obliterated by Hashiramas Budha. He stands a much better chance against Swirly Zetsu's Budha but will get destroyed eventually by it as well.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jan 22, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> the kyuubi and susanoo stood at one place though and were a big and hence easier target
> with raikage blitzing around using body flicker, it would be hard to catch him
> 
> any arm that gets close to him gets chopped off



I don't think Raikage can cut off a single arm. A single arm is bigger than the Kyuubi and you can't scale a tentacle cutting into that. 

Now Imagine 1000 arms of such size going @ him. His speed won't save him. Not even close.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 22, 2014)

People will assume that all the punches are going to hit the Raikage, even though that realistically impossible The Raikage is MUCH smaller, his size is even smaller than 1 hand, so how it's possible to hit him with all
the hands? Simple, it's not. 

Also, Mei was able to take a punch from that statue, the 3rd Raikage has MUCH stronger body, so he may b
able to cut a lot of hands actually, even though I don't see how Hashi can possibly target him with all the hands at the same time because 99% are not going to hit him.  
.


----------



## the_symbol_of_rebirth (Jan 22, 2014)

xxHKCDxx said:


> Hashiramas SS wipes him off the planet
> As for zetsus SS I believe he might have a shot if his armor is not absorbed



This.
10char


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jan 22, 2014)

The 3rd gets stomped.


----------



## Kai (Jan 22, 2014)

Elia said:


> I don't see how Hashi can possibly target him with all the hands at the same time because 99% are not going to hit him.
> .


Target? 

Shinsuusenju just obliterates the entire area. Targeting is extraneous at a size difference such as this.


----------



## Turrin (Jan 22, 2014)

Sandaime Raikage is unlikely to be able to beat the smaller Shinsuusenju. All Ei did was manage to cut one of it's fists off, which is hardly a big deal (it had a shit ton more). The Smaller Shinsuusenju would use Fuuton to counteract Sandaime Raiton no Yoroi and than beat the piss out of him w/ it's hands. Of course I'm making it sound easier than it actually would be as Sandaime would take awhile to pin down and could tank a fair number of blows, but I struggle seeing him win against Min-Shinsuusenju, so he gets stomped against the bigger Shinsuusenju.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 22, 2014)

Kai said:


> Target?
> 
> Shinsuusenju just obliterates the entire area. Targeting is extraneous at a size difference such as this.



Ok? 
What if he destroyed the area without hitting the raikage? 
Should the raikage cry for the wasted recourses?


----------



## Kai (Jan 22, 2014)

Elia said:


> Ok?
> What if he destroyed the area without hitting the raikage?
> Should the raikage cry for the wasted recourses?


You clearly underestimate just how large Shinsuusenju is. 

Six V2 jins got caught in the radius of Bee's Whirlwind. Hashirama decimates any geographical unit or land mass the 3rd is on and the 3rd gets absolutely floored. Targeting is a laughable misrepresentation of how Shinsuusenju vs. 3rd Raikage would proceed. You don't need a reminder of what Hashi in SM means against Raikage, and that Shinsuusenju is indeed powered by SM with senjutsu chakra in each one of its blows.


----------



## Jizznificent (Jan 22, 2014)

that mini shinsuusenju doesn't seem that much more powerful than a bijuu, if at all. the real shinsuusenjuu (at least hashirama's) is so far above bijuu level it's not even funny.

the 3rd raikage would do well against the mini shinsuusenjuu but won't even stand a chance against hashirama shinsuusenju, and that's an understament.


----------



## Master Sephiroth (Jan 22, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVinwOpllQk[/youtube]

Yeah, the Third gets destroyed by Shinsuusenju.


----------



## Bonly (Jan 22, 2014)

The Sandaime gets flatten like a pancake.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Jan 22, 2014)

Hashirama's variant is so much bigger than that variant.

The 4th Raikage attacked and chopped through an arm that might not have even been aimed at him. The statue looked to have under 50 arms, and it was attacking the entire remaining amount of the Naruto alliance with them. 

Had all 50 been directed in attacking Ei only- he likely would have been smashed to death.  

This is an ultra stomp of ridiculous proportions. The 3rd Raikage is smashed to oblivion or grappled and his entire chakrs reserves are sapped in half a second.


----------



## ueharakk (Jan 22, 2014)

I think he could take spiral zetsu's buddah.

Mei survived getting straight up punched, I can't imagine how many times those punches are going to have to hit him in order to do serious damage.  All the while, Ei can slice through that mokuton in base Sandaime would have a much easier time destroying those arms.

If you go by hype though, that statue is > oonoki, Ei, Mei, and a ton of cloaked alliance members which is a force greater than sandaime raikage should be able to handle.  I still have no idea how people like oonoki, Temari, Kitsuchi could have been using 'their biggest attacks' yet the statue is still there.


----------



## Psp123789 (Jan 22, 2014)

ueharakk said:


> I think he could take spiral zetsu's buddah.
> 
> Mei survived getting straight up punched, I can't imagine how many times those punches are going to have to hit him in order to do serious damage.  All the while, Ei can slice through that mokuton in base Sandaime would have a much easier time destroying those arms.
> 
> If you go by hype though, that statue is > oonoki, Ei, Mei, and a ton of cloaked alliance members which is a force greater than sandaime raikage should be able to handle.  *I still have no idea how people like oonoki, Temari, Kitsuchi could have been using 'their biggest attacks' yet the statue is still there.*


I thought it was because he has the ability to absorb chakra.


----------



## ueharakk (Jan 22, 2014)

Psp123789 said:


> I thought it was because he has the ability to absorb chakra.



who has that ability?


----------



## Jagger (Jan 22, 2014)

First of all, Hachibi's durability isn't that great in the first place. Even Sasuke's Chidori Spear was able to cut through one of his tentacles, so it's not a very good comparison point.

Second, the amount of fists going towards Beastkage at the same would oblirate him like nothing, not only that, but people seem to assume his speed is the same as his son's when Naruto compared his speed to A in his V1 version.

It completely oblirated the powerful combination of the Kyuubi and Madara's Perfect Susano'O as if it was nothing.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 22, 2014)

Elia said:


> Ok?
> What if he destroyed the area without hitting the raikage?
> Should the raikage cry for the wasted recourses?



I'm not sure you're understanding how this works. If the jutsu destroys the entire area, the Raikage isn't going to magically survive on a safe patch of land overlooking a giant crater. The shockwaves and the scale of the attack would turn him into a smear across the landscape. The idea that the Sandaime Raikage could survive Hashirama's variation of the jutsu is completely ridiculous.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 22, 2014)

Kai said:


> You clearly underestimate just how large Shinsuusenju is.
> 
> Six V2 jins got caught in the radius of Bee's Whirlwind. Hashirama decimates any geographical unit or land mass the 3rd is on and the 3rd gets absolutely floored. Targeting is a laughable misrepresentation of how Shinsuusenju vs. 3rd Raikage would proceed. You don't need a reminder of what Hashi in SM means against Raikage, and that Shinsuusenju is indeed powered by SM with senjutsu chakra in each one of its blows.



I'm not sure if you understand what I'm saying. 

Look, the hand at the top of this panel, did not hit the guy at the bottom for example, the AoE for
Hashi's Buddha is great indeed, but the Raikage's body is EXTREMELY small compare to that. 

What I meant, is yes the Raikage is going to get punched by 1, 10, 100 whatever that may be. However, Hashirama CANNOT make ALL of the hands punch the raikage, that just impossible.  
The rest of the hands are going to hit the ground or the area around the Raikage. It's that simple, unless you think the Raikage's body is as big as Hashi's punches' AoE. Which is stupid. U_U


----------



## Psp123789 (Jan 22, 2014)

ueharakk said:


> who has that ability?


The buddha or spiral zetsu


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 22, 2014)

Elia said:


> I'm not sure if you understand what I'm saying.
> 
> Look, the hand at the top of this panel, did not hit the guy at the bottom for example, the AoE for
> Hashi's Buddha is great indeed, but the Raikage's body is EXTREMELY small compare to that.



I'm pretty sure that they were just punched away, since the explosion made by the punches are directly behind their ragdolling bodies. 



> The rest of the hands are going to hit the ground or the area around the Raikage. It's that simple, unless you think the Raikage's body is as big as Hashi's punches' AoE. Which is stupid. U_U



Do you think the Sandaime Raikage can avoid the vast majority of the canyon carving punches by virtue of being small? If so, do you think he can survive the portion he's actually hit by?


----------



## Nikushimi (Jan 22, 2014)

The 3rd Raikage can probably do some damage to Shinuusenju, but he lacks the speed and sheer multiplicity of attacks to counter all of the arms. He will get overwhelmed quickly; his only saving grace may be his relative small size compared to the statue, which may result in him taking as few hits as possible. So he might actually survive the onslaught, but I doubt he'd be in any shape to continue the fight.


----------



## ueharakk (Jan 22, 2014)

Psp123789 said:


> The buddha or spiral zetsu



i didn't see where it implied they could absorb ninjutsu.


----------



## Kai (Jan 22, 2014)

Elia said:


> I'm not sure if you understand what I'm saying.
> 
> Look, the hand at the top of this panel, did not hit the guy at the bottom for example, the AoE for
> Hashi's Buddha is great indeed, but the Raikage's body is EXTREMELY small compare to that.
> ...


One of Shinsuusenju's hands can pick up Kurama. 

The total sum damage of the 1,000 hands would plaster the 3rd regardless if he was hit directly or not. See Deidara's C0 or FRS vs. Animal Path for kills that *were not* direct hits.


----------



## Lord Aizen (Jan 22, 2014)

The budda statue destroys 3rd raikage fuuton to slow him down then it drop all it's fist on him till he's non existent


----------



## Destiny Monarch (Jan 22, 2014)

ueharakk said:


> i didn't see where it implied they could absorb ninjutsu.



Zetsu absorbs chakra via Hoshi No Jutsu while Mokouton in general is said to absorb chakra. I don't see why something like the Budha can't.


----------



## Jagger (Jan 22, 2014)

Though, it's never shown.

Only, so far, specific Mokuton jutsu are capable of draining away the chakra from the victim. For example, the Wooden Dragon.

Edit: Though, in all fairness, it's all made of the same element but with different shape.


----------



## Destiny Monarch (Jan 22, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Though, it's never shown.
> 
> Only, so far, specific Mokuton jutsu are capable of draining away the chakra from the victim. For example, the Wooden Dragon.
> 
> Edit: Though, in all fairness, it's all made of the same element but with different shape.



Yamato had suppressed Kisames chakra as stated HERE . The fact that he did not specifically say a Mokuton Jutsu but rather Mokuton in general indicates that Mokuton suppresses chakra, much more potent on Biju chakra but absorbs normal chakra nevertheless. Hashiramas Mokujin also suppressed the chakra in the Bijudama ( Thus containing the explosion). Furthermore, we have that parallel between the Jubitree and Mokuton. Its safe to say Mokuton as a whole can suppress chakra, some variations do it better then others.


----------



## Lurko (Jan 22, 2014)

Omfg! Just realized this is Hashi's!  Wow people are .... Hashi's buddha stomps him into shit.


----------



## tkpirate (Jan 23, 2014)

yes 3rd raikage will lose.


----------



## Jagger (Jan 23, 2014)

Destiny Monarch said:


> Yamato had suppressed Kisames chakra as stated HERE . The fact that he did not specifically say a Mokuton Jutsu but rather Mokuton in general indicates that Mokuton suppresses chakra, much more potent on Biju chakra but absorbs normal chakra nevertheless. Hashiramas Mokujin also suppressed the chakra in the Bijudama ( Thus containing the explosion). Furthermore, we have that parallel between the Jubitree and Mokuton. Its safe to say Mokuton as a whole can suppress chakra, some variations do it better then others.


Fair enough. Though, as I said in my edit, they're all made of the element, but they have different shapes for different purposes.


----------



## Deadway (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm surprised no one has brought up his ridiculous superman durability in which only the "sharpest *spear*" can hurt him. One could argue that the punches would have an internal effect but his insides are also superman durability level apparently.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Jan 23, 2014)

Hashirama's Mokuton absorbs chakra the same way God Tree does- it's the same fucking thing. Hashirama can manifest variants of the God Tree. He absorbed Kurama's entire reserves, he absorbed Madara's entire reserves, he can absorb the 3rd Raikage's quite casually.  

Why are people posting scans of Spiral Zetsu's Buddha? It's not even 5% the size of Hashirama's and it's clearly not Nature Energy influenced. Spiral Zetsu is an extremely weak variant of Hashirama.


----------



## Destiny Monarch (Jan 23, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> Hashirama's Mokuton absorbs chakra the same way God Tree does- it's the same fucking thing. Hashirama can manifest variants of the God Tree. He absorbed Kurama's entire reserves, he absorbed Madara's entire reserves, he can absorb the 3rd Raikage's quite casually.
> 
> Why are people posting scans of Spiral Zetsu's Buddha? It's not even 5% the size of Hashirama's and it's clearly not Nature Energy influenced. Spiral Zetsu is an extremely weak variant of Hashirama.



Still powerful enough to destroy the 3rd however.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jan 23, 2014)

Third raikage vs hashirama's buddha does not deserve to be entertained.

Third raikage vs SZ's buddha....eh SZ should take it. The alliance cannot stop it and without something like a bijuu, rinnegan, or EMS you can be stronger than a army that includes the five kage. By feats well third raikage would get a elemental blast storm followed by 50 armed pounding. He won't win so long as fuuton is around.


----------

